# Treat Mix



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I just fed my mice:
Oat Bran
Banana chunks
Blueberries
Is this a good idea for a treat mix? I know I should only give it in small quantities, and they seem to like it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yum! Great for meeces.

I haven't had brekkers yet; I'll be right over!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------

